# Honda Harmony II HRT216 Self Propell Failure



## janko9 (May 24, 2009)

I am working on a Harmony HRT 216. Tranny is inop. Cable is loose but I engaged it with a small prybar. Belt is fine and turns the pulley when you turn the blades by hand. I am able to spin wheels and axle freely 100% of the time with my hand. I am guessing tranny failure, correct?


----------



## tractionroller (Nov 22, 2008)

have you removed the drive wheels to check the keys?They may be stuck.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If you can turn the axle freely with the transmission engaged, then the problem is in the transmission.


----------



## janko9 (May 24, 2009)

I actually found the problem. There was so much crap where the engager on the tranny is that it was sticking. However, the clutch cable is slap wore out. Changing tonight, but can't remember how it hooks to tranny. I have done this once before when I worked for an equipment rental company, but it was 2 yrs ago when I did it and can't remember.


----------

